# Liquid Eyeliner not so liquid-y anymore =[



## Piink (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought some new eyeliners not to long ago, and when I opened them today I realized that they are no longer a liquid liner. They are just a blob of think gooey-ness =[ ...

I loved them when I first got them, but allergies started acting up, and had eyes so watery nothing could stay put. Is there anyway I can fix them? Or am I just out of luck?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 18, 2011)

The only eyeliner you can fix that I am aware of is gel liner


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2011)

You can fix it if you know what the ingredients are. Let's look at MUFE Aqua Liner's ingredients.

Quote:

Aqua (Water), Butylene Glycol, Styrene/Acrylates/Ammonium Methacrylate Copolymer, Bis-PEG/PPG-16/16 PEG/PPG-16/16 Dimethicone, Sorbitol, Laureth-2 Benzoate, Sodium Laureth-12 Sulfate, PEG-6 Caprylic/Capric Glycerides, Ammonium Hydroxide, Sodium Cocoyl Apple Amino Acids, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Sodium Polyacrylate, Coconut Acid, Hexylene Glycol, Trisodium EDTA, Sodium Chloride, Disodium EDTA, Benzyl Alcohol, Phenoxyethanol, Sodium Methylparaben, Potassium Sorbate, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Calcium Aluminum Borosilicate, Calcium Sodium Borosilicate, Mica, Silica, Synthetic Fluorphlogopite, Tin Oxide, [??? CI 19140 (Yellow 5 Lake), CI 42090 (Blue 1 Lake), CI 75470 (Carmine), CI 77000 (Aluminum Powder), CI 77007 (Ultramarines), CI 77163 (Bismuth Oxychloride), CI 77288 (Chromium Oxide Greens), CI 77289 (Chromium Hydroxide Green), CI 77400 (Bronze Powder), CI 77491 (Iron Oxides), CI 77492 (Iron Oxides), CI 77499 (Iron Oxides), CI 77510 (Ferric Ferrocyanide), CI 77742 (Manganese Violet), CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide)].

Let's say that dried out you can add distilled water to soften it up or Dimethicone (sold at TKB Trading and Coastal Scenta). I've never seen Butylene Glycol sold but you can probably substitute it with glycerine. What I would suggest trying is to heat it up the container in a hot bowl of water. After several minutes you can probably determine if the liner is soft enough to work with then add one of the liquids mentioned above. I'd try the dimethicone versus the distilled water (don't use tap) or glycerine. Add a drop at a time and mix it until you get a smooth liner again. Note, if it's a waterproof liner by adding any liquid to it will probably make the liner non-waterproof. Good luck!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only eyeliner you can fix that I am aware of is gel liner



How do you fix gel liner, Bonnie??


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 18, 2011)

You take 1 part silicone based primer (the clear ones , it HAS to be clear) and 1 part mixing medium.  You pour it in with your liner and slowly heat it up  until the liner is melted.  Then stir stir stir.  and let it set.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 18, 2011)

I took pictures for my blog but I still haven't posted them lol.  I had an old dried up fluidline that I revived.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## afkhanadan (Jun 19, 2011)

I've revived dry mascaras (all types), Coastal Scents gel liners, liquid liners, cream concealers, etc really easily. All I ever do is add one drop of glycerine and (extra, if really dry &amp; hard) one drop of some type of oil which is good for your skin/lashes, like jojoba, camellia seed, carrot tissue, castor seed, etc. I avoid silicone or dimethicone simply because they aren't good for your skin or hair &amp; there are better natural alternatives. I personally wouldn't recommend butelene glycol or anything like that as it is very harsh and not necessarily considered a 'safe' ingredient. Water can also make products break down faster, even distilled water, as I have found with my natural products, so I don't use it.

I posted this tip on Coastal Scents website originally, for their gel liners and concealer palette, where women were complaining about their product being hard or dry. For my hard as rock Coastal Scents liners (and I mean HARD like a brick) I dumped all of the liner out into a tiny dish after breaking it into small chunks with a wooden skewer, added the drop of glycerine &amp; drop of oil, heated it in the microwave for about 5 seconds, then mashed it together really good with the edge of a stiff spatula on a hard, flat surface (something that won't stain like a dark colored ceramic plate). Test for texture and softness after mixing really thoroughly. If it's still too hard, one more drop of either glycerine or oil. Mix again. That's usually more than enough. You can even add more mica/oxides to make it a more pigmented color, or even sparkles/glitter (not MY personal preference LOL but it *can* be done). Just play with it til you get the consistency you want.

For mascaras, I warm the product in a hot bowl of tap water, closed. Wait a few minutes. Open and add your one drop each of glycerine and good quality oil using a fine tipped dropper. Insert the wand and mix it up really good, without pumping it in and out. Have revived many a MAC mascara like this, as well as other brands. I find it also works for waterproof mascaras too, and doesn't destroy the texture and cling of the product at all. Just makes it thick and creamy again.

For cream concealers which you find might be too dry or which lack spread-ability, you can do exactly the same, although I recommend heating the concealer from the bottom of the container with a warm hair dryer before adding and mixing in the glycerine/oil. Remember, only ONE drop at a time into each pan of product. It doesn't take much at all. You can always add more if needed, but you can't take away once it's mixed in.

When you're done reviving your products, use some of that white, clingy plumbers tape to seal the threads of your jar/bottle. No, it doesn't contain any fiberglass, don't worry. It prevents air from getting in and moisture from escaping, so your product stays fresh longer. I always do this even with all new products I buy, even nail polish. Wrap the white tape around the threads of the neck of your bottle/tube/jar tightly, about 3 or 4 times, pressing it snugly into the threads of the container with your finger nail. Cut the end off after done pressing it into the threads otherwise it can be a pain to work with. It's not sticky at all, kind of has a static cling charge to it, I believe, and is super thin and light, making it easy to work into cracks &amp; corners, sealing things really well.This really helps keep all products fresh and creamy/fluid, and extends the life of your products dramatically. Saving a lot of money in the end 

If you need a photo of what I mean about using the plumbers tape, let me know and I can post a couple. It can be bought at pretty much any hardware store.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2011)

The only problems with using an oil like Jojoba is that those with eye sensitivities may find their eyes burning. Personally I found many of the "natural" foundations (like the Cover Girl and Almay ones) burn my sensitive skin and I don't dare put anything with oil near my eyes. So those with sensitive eyes should avoid an oil and just use a bit of distilled water instead.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 19, 2011)

A FB fan mentioned that they use MAC fix+ and it works like a charm


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 19, 2011)

I've only ever fixed my MAC cream liner and a MAC shadestick. 

Reviving Dried Up Products

You might be able to implement some of those techniques for your problem.  Could you drop in glycerin or MAC Fix+?


----------



## Piink (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! I tried the boiling water in a glass and added a drop of distilled water into it. Worked pretty well. Got it to be half-way liquid again. I think I just needed to let it set in the water longer. But, so far it did help!


----------

